# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  وش تكتب بيد حبيبك لو سمح لك بالكتآبه.؟!!

## الوردة الاردنية

سـلآلآلآلآم عــليكم

><وش تكتب بيد حــبيبك لو سمح لك بالكتآبه><

لو أعطاك الحبيب إيده و قالك أكتب في يدي ما بدا لك....

وش تكتب؟؟

,’,’أحبــــــك,,وحشتنــــي ,, اسفــــه,,او اي بيــــت شعـــر,’,’
ابي اشوف تفاعل وكل شوي تكتبون شيء يعني يعبر عن احساسكم باللحظه هذي على يدهـ أوك


أنــا رآآح أكتب ..{ أحبـــكـ }..

----------


## shams spring

*مــا نسيتك لو ثواني ... والشوق لك خذاني
وان حصل يوم ونسيتك ... اعرف ان الموت جاني <3*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

سأكتب , حواء أنا أعظم هدية لك فحافظي علي .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ماااقدر ابعد عنك ثانيه واحده

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*وكم أشتهي مساءا" ؛،، أشرب فيه قهوتي معك*

----------


## (dodo)

"لَيتَ باليْ ,, لآ يُبالي !" ♥ ~

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اشتقت للجلسة معك وسماع همساتك باذني

----------

